# i can't ever eat in the morning



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2008)

i've pretty much always had this problem, and i can't figure out why. when i get up, i can't eat anything (or even take vitamins) for the first couple hours i'm awake because it makes my stomach hurt really bad. it doesn't matter if it's a coke or a whole meal, everything just makes it hurt really bad. because of this, i never eat breakfast (which i know is really bad for you) but i really think i need to because i work out on a pretty much daily basis, save for one rest day out of the week. i've always been really skinny, which i hate, and i think maybe if i can eat breakfast i can have more weight. anybody know why this happens to me? or if there's anything i can do to make it stop?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 24, 2008)

how late do you eat at night?


----------



## preciouscharm (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm the same in the morning! I always skip breakfast bcuz I'm scared ill get a stomach ache the rest of the day. IBS runs in the family =X. So I think I'm stuck with that. When I stress out or worry too much I get stomach aches (like if I know I'm flying on a plane for example). 

The way I deal it is I trained my body to use the restroom every morning before I have to leave for class or work. As much as I dread having stomach aches I usually try to eat a little something fruit, cereal, granola bar, and such or else I feel like im starving for the rest of the day. I keep TUMs in my purse and pop those things like crazy! I also stay away from dairy in the morning that never seems to work with my stomach.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Aug 24, 2008)

It might help if you tried something simple and light that is easy to digest. Plain low-fat yogurt, scrambled eggs (no seasonings), and some fruits (peaches, grapes, bananas, honeydew and cantaloupe melons are all good. you want something with no-to-thin skin). There's that special yogurt that is supposed to help with digestion, Activia I think, maybe you could try that. Contrary to popular belief you do not need a huge breakfast in the morning, its better to eat smaller meals more frequently. Hope that helps


----------



## kimmy (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_how late do you eat at night?_

 
different times. sometimes right before i go to bed, sometimes a couple hours before.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm the saaaaaaaaaaame way, and not because it makes me sick, I jus don't. My body isn't hungry in the morning. It's probably because I eat really late most nights.


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, my boyfriend's sister had a similar problem, but she used to feel nauseated whenever she ate anything in the morning. She asked me to plan a diet for her (i'm a nutritionist) and i kept telling her to eat breakfast, start with a glass of milk and when she get used to the milk start eating something light... i must say, it took a while for her to trust me on this, but at the end it worked out pretty well.
Do you have any problems like gastritis? What kind of ache do you feel?
Try starting with small portions of something, like half a cup of milk, soymilk, juice or something like that. You can even start with a couple of sips until your stomach get used to food in the morning. Just stay away from coke, soda, coffee, etc.
Well, if you need any help, i'm here


----------



## kimmy (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monsterbilly* 

 
_Well, my boyfriend's sister had a similar problem, but she used to feel nauseated whenever she ate anything in the morning. She asked me to plan a diet for her (i'm a nutritionist) and i kept telling her to eat breakfast, start with a glass of milk and when she get used to the milk start eating something light... i must say, it took a while for her to trust me on this, but at the end it worked out pretty well.
Do you have any problems like gastritis? What kind of ache do you feel?
Try starting with small portions of something, like half a cup of milk, soymilk, juice or something like that. You can even start with a couple of sips until your stomach get used to food in the morning. Just stay away from coke, soda, coffee, etc.
Well, if you need any help, i'm here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no gastritis, just kind of a sick feeling in my gut...like how you get when you have the stomach flu. 

i'll try with the milk, though and see where i can get with that. thank you, doll.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 25, 2008)

double post, sorry.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow i have the exact same problem almost.. Im 5'4" and i weigh 105 pounds and my whole life i never ate breakfast.  I'm a fairly active person, but i just never get hungry for breakfast, I normally just eat a medium sized dinner which is around 8pm wake up at 7am and i dont get hungry until 11pm.  

When i was younger I used get stomach cramps everytime my mom forced me to eat whether it was a fruit smoothie/eggs and sausage/cereal with milk/soup.  My doctor just says im weird, since ive done a lot of blood work and they found nothing wrong with me, so i guess this is just normal for my body.

I have no idea how to help you in your particular situation.  I would just workout maybe 30 minutes a day or more if you dont already, and eat a hearty meal for lunch and have healthy snacks inbetween meals.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 25, 2008)

I used to be the exact same way, ever morning i'd be like "food? uh...no" Recently i've been able to have small breakfasts though, I don't know what changed though :C


----------



## lovelyweapon (Aug 25, 2008)

I used to have the same problem for years in high school (especially if I tried to eat really early as opposed to later in the morning) so I always skipped breakfast, but then I started eating _everyday_ in the morning and after a few weeks my stomach got used to it. I think it's a matter of you not being used to eating so early. At first, my stomach would make loud noises in the middle of class and I would have to use the bathroom (sorry guys) almost immediately and have an upset stomach, but now it doesn't happen at all.

You can start off slowly with small amounts of food, take TUMS (as mentioned above) and try to use the restroom in the morning. Nowadays, I can't go a morning without eating or I'll be starving like crazy. Good luck!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 26, 2008)

I've had this same issue on and off for years. It seems to happen between the hour I wake up and when I get to work or school in the past. That's around 6:30am-9:30am. My mom used to tell me that it was just my insides settling back into place after lying down for so long hehe.

At one stage I gave up eating in the morning all together just to avoid feeling sick. Well after a feinting spell (after not eating one morning) I went to my GP and asked her what she thought. She asked what I ate for breakfast and of course I said "Nothing.." so she recommended a big glass of water when I first wake up and then some fruit because it is easy to digest. The water is definitely a good idea I think. I feel like it's really cleansing and purifying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still really don't have breakfast until around 9:30 or so after I've arrived at work. By that time I'm pretty much starving after all the speed walking I've done so my body demands fuel.

I just have to add - I avoid milk like the plague in the mornings. It seems to make me feel the sickest. Milk and cereal are one of my no-no's. Yoghurt is okay but milk... that stuff messes me up first thing. Sometimes I have a piece of toast too if I'm really feeling hungry but I really have to force myself to eat it :S


----------



## courtastic (Aug 27, 2008)

I used to be the same way from elementary through high school because I hardly ever had any time to eat in the mornings, so I guess my stomach would freak out when I _did_ eat breakfast.  Anyway, I remember going on a college tour & fainting that afternoon because I didn't eat anything but crackers & juice that morning(I was sick).  I never told my parents because I didn't want them to freak out but I did try to eat a little bit(even if it's toast) each morning & I eventually began eating meals without my stomach feeling weird.

That was long winded, but just try eating a little bit at a time & your body will get used to it.  Eventually you'll be cranky because you haven't eaten breakfast!


----------



## eastsidesunset (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm the same way. My stomach gets so gross if I eat in the morning, and it always has. Normally, I'd have some juice or water and eat something a few hours later, but lately I've been having a glass of Slimfast in the morning. It takes forever for me to drink the 8 ounces because it actually hurts my stomach, but I'm getting used to it. It fills me up without feeling horrible, and makes it so that I can stomach a meal sooner that I would usually. I don't drink it to lose weight, and I know people who are thin and drink the stuff, so I wouldn't let it bother you about the "weight loss" aspect of it.


----------



## Violent Pink (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_My body isn't hungry in the morning. It's probably because I eat really late most nights._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_sometimes right before i go to bed, sometimes a couple hours before._

 

This. I used to do the same thing as you-- eat late at night and then it was hard to get down breakfast, so I didn't even bother. It is a bad cycle-- your eating schedule becomes shifted later and later, not to mention in the early/noon hours we often get busy and don't eat until later so our blood sugar is going crazy all over the place. If you have a funny sleep schedule, restrain yourself from eating about 5 hours before you go to bed.

I read Bruce Lee's book on diet and exercise. He never ate past 7 pm, so I decided to give it a try as well (among many other diet changes). It was REALLY hard at first, I am a night snacker, which probably has a lot to do with my weight gain. With a little willpower and support from my boyfriend though, I managed, and I felt shockingly different. Now, I wake up hungry for breakfast. 

If you think about it, it's better to eat earlier in the day for energy. Where is that energy going when you eat and go to bed? Into storage.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also not to preach but coke for breakfast is not good! Try something with protein and/or whole grains, to give you some sustained energy and fill you up. It will be gentler on your tummy too, than say, high fructose corn syrup


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 27, 2008)

Have you tried eating dry texture like toast first?  Don't drink anything first and don't drink anything with it.  Don't eat in a rushed fashion either.  After you eat, then drink some milk.  Easier said than done,  I know.   

Taking smaller bites and eating slower may also help.

Lastly, you may need to stay away from juices in the a.m. too.


----------



## bartp (Aug 27, 2008)

I have the same problem and in my case it is probably related to IBS. 

It helps if I wake up, drink a lot of water over the course of an hour or so, and then have a very light breakfast.

It seems to be more about the timing.....eating withing 15 minutes after you get out of bed, just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_It might help if you tried something simple and light that is easy to digest. Plain low-fat yogurt, scrambled eggs (no seasonings), and some fruits (peaches, grapes, bananas, honeydew and cantaloupe melons are all good...._

 
this is very true. i had the same problem for years. i always felt like i was gonna throw up when i ate in the morning. but then i just started drinking coffee (which isn't the solution but bear with me. lol!) but that got me into the habit of just eating something in the morning so i started eating yogurt, fruit, cereal, things like that. i can eat in the morning but not heavy. i think if you start off small like that you can get yourself in the habit and get your stomach used to you eating in the morning


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_no gastritis, just kind of a sick feeling in my gut...like how you get when you have the stomach flu. 

i'll try with the milk, though and see where i can get with that. thank you, doll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're wellcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let me know how that work out!


----------

